# pet bub and showy mice photos!



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Pet baby photos: 













































Some Show Mice:






















































PUG! (he likes to squish back in your hands despite the fact your not holding him tight haha!) 









I find most of the argente's hunch up a lot when stressed: 









I don't plan on showing any of these 'show' mice as I didn't breed them, but I have a dove and silver tan show litters from them that are looking fab and the boy and girl champs are making friends. as is a aregnte buck (Pug) and doe couldn't be bothered to take photos of every mouse either lol

The male champ satin is call Gerald, and the Dove tan buck 'Sir T*ss-a-lot' XD the other Aregnte buck is 'Mort' and one of the bub pet blue boys is 'Arthur Pendragon'.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Lovely silver tan!!!! Very dark belly!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I want that dove tan!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That lovely, dark tan is just startling next to the pale upper coat... Just gorgeous!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks! they really have some stunning bubs turning up in the litters! there's an almost white silver in one, with such a nice straight tan line (I'm hoping she stays that way as she's only 13 days old :lol: )


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The combination of Dove/Silver and tan is very striking and attractive. The tan behind the ears will be a problem for showing


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

WoodWitch said:


> The combination of Dove/Silver and tan is very striking and attractive. The tan behind the ears will be a problem for showing


I know the thing is it's not really visible in person, but the photo's really showed it up :/ (could have been the lighting and I might have used flash on a few of the photos)

They are from Smith and Hollis so they should produce some winners.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

morning-star said:


> They are from Smith and Hollis so they should produce some winners.


Yes, lighting can be your friend or great foe on the showbench!

Excellent then, I wish you lots of good luck and hope they do really well for you


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

WoodWitch said:


> morning-star said:
> 
> 
> > They are from Smith and Hollis so they should produce some winners.
> ...


thanks - I can't wait for the offspring to grow up more so I can pick out the best ones! hehe!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Do the paler tans suffee throat spots? When i had a dabble in tans i started with black and chocs and they had throat spots but eventually faded as they got older.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

not far as I'm aware, I'll look out for it though.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh that tan is AMAZING!!! :love1


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Pale tans do get throats spots, yes, and as you saw with the darker colours Mark, they can fade as they age too, as the tan darkens and spreads.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, those mice are striking!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Light noses and tail roots are a bigger problem than throat spots with the pale coloured tans.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

ok thanks - when Iv'e picked from the litters I might want to show I might ask about see if anyone can look privately at a few photos and tell me the good points/bad points etc.

At least one of my champ satin's is now looking perggers! hehe! (I had to wait for my boy to grow up before I could give him his girlfriends) -it wont be long before the other girl starts to show I'm sure. 

I love mousey babies ^^


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

morning-star said:


> ok thanks - when Iv'e picked from the litters I might want to show I might ask about see if anyone can look privately at a few photos and tell me the good points/bad points etc.
> 
> At least one of my champ satin's is now looking perggers! hehe! (I had to wait for my boy to grow up before I could give him his girlfriends) -it wont be long before the other girl starts to show I'm sure.
> 
> I love mousey babies ^^


I wouldnt really bother asking for opinions on a picture, There is a lot that can affect it.

Either show them under a judge, wait for the end of the show and ask the judge to show you or wait for the show report in the NMC news ( if you buy it ) or just take them along to a show and ask the judge or someone whos doing well with that variety ( if they are there ) to see what they think.

Either way you'll be shown whats good and whats bad, a photo will be useless.

Mark


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

fair enough -just thought it would be a better-than-nothing idea. Might just show a few of the best when I can and get feedback from there.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lovely!!!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

morning-star said:


> fair enough -just thought it would be a better-than-nothing idea. Might just show a few of the best when I can and get feedback from there.


With tans(&related varieties such as chin), bucks are generally better for showing,you get the odd doe that wins but teats break up the fur so bucks usually have the edge.Most other varieties does fit the standard better.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> morning-star said:
> 
> 
> > fair enough -just thought it would be a better-than-nothing idea. Might just show a few of the best when I can and get feedback from there.
> ...


I was wondering about that :lol: I got's this wonderful pale silver doe with very little tan behind the ears and nice even line where the tan and silver meet, who I feel would be great in show only about 3 1/2 weeks right now but I'll see how she goes when she gets older.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful! I absolutely adore tan mice!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

totally jeal of that tan!!!!!


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Love the dove! My first mouse was a dove (don't remember if she was a tan or not...) Might get another in future, I think they're so pretty


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

PeachnZelda said:


> Love the dove! My first mouse was a dove (don't remember if she was a tan or not...) Might get another in future, I think they're so pretty


thanks my first trio of mice where all dove lol.


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh you keep showing that blue buck I really want him, he's yummy.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

If you want him your welcome to get someone to pick him up for you! sadly I can't drive.

Thanks - I am keeping a slightly better blue buck from his litter (though they are pretty much the same) but they are not a show worthy line (yet). :lol: They get better each generation but unless I pull out a really good one from a litter I have a bit of work to do with the line yet.


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

i do want him i want him so bad but i can't get to you and i don't know of anyone that would bring me.
arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Blade100 said:


> i do want him i want him so bad but i can't get to you and i don't know of anyone that would bring me.
> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


 ac reptile chauffeurs (on RFUK) would but it might be a bit pricey for just one mouse! lol I have more blue boys in some new litters though if that helps.


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope that doesn't help I need them all I need them now lol


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Blade100 said:


> Nope that doesn't help I need them all I need them now lol


you could train to Leicester? lol


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'll wait for my males to pass on and then get two or three or 6 females off you At a later date and figure some way of getting to u.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thats' fine! I'll allways have some bub mice about :lol:


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

That's good to hear! Hehehe


----------

